# What to see in February.



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi. We are planning a trip to visit our son in Queretaro next February but would like to see more of Mexico this time. Any suggestions, apart from The Yucatan and Mexico City? We're expecting to have to fly using Mexico City. One thing was a tour on the Copper Canyon train.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

How much time will you have for that trip? Copper Canyon is far from Mexico City, but I suppose you could fly to Chihuahua or Los Mochis. IMO, the Copper Canyon train journey is overrated and there are many more attractive destinations closer to Mexico City.

I've not been to the Yucatan so I can't comment on that.

What are your interests? Natural wonders, Colonial cities, pre-hispanic ruins, urban buzz, arts and culture, cuisine??

I very much enjoy Oaxaca city for its ambience, relative warmth and especially its distinctive cuisine. It's a 6 hour bus ride from Mexico City or about a 1 hour flight on a budget airline.

Also worth visiting is Guanajuato la Capital, not very far from Querétaro. It's a beautiful, fascinating city, worth a couple or three days stay.

Consider climate: Copper Canyon can be very cold in the higher elevations, warm down by the coast. Yucatan will tend to be warm, I understand.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

*What to see in February*

Thanks Anonimo. Some helpful points there. Will probably have 2 weeks and were looking at flying up to Chihuahua then back from Los Mochis, as you suggest. Not very helpful, I know, but really we're interested in most of the things you list apart from too much "urban buzz" or Museums/galleries. We had also thought of Oaxaca. We would like warmer climes, though not necessarily beach areas, as we're also trying to get away from French winter.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you flying from Mexico or Cancun? If you are flying out of Cancun go to Merida and explore the ruins in the Yucatan, Go to Tulum and take in the sun..You can see as little or as much as you want of the ruins in Yucatan and Quintana Roo and have warm weather. 
Visit Queretaro, San Miguel Dolores Hidalgo Guanajuato and then fly to Yucatan.

If you are going in and out of Mexico, do Queretaro and San Miguel , Dolores Hidalgo and Guanajuato and go to Oaxaca. Stay there for the week, visit the townand villages around , you can even get a few days at the beach in Puerto Escondido (there are flights to and from Oaxaca)

or to the Mexico. Oaxaca San Cristobal route coming back from Palenque via Interjet or coming back from VillaHermosa.

You can also spend the week exploring the highlands around Queretao and do the Nayarit, Jalisco coast.

I would check into the weather before going to the copper canyon in that time of the year, it can be cold up there.

This is a very large country so it all depends on your tolerance for packing and unpacking and being on the go most of the time. It is a beautiful and fun country so you cannot go too wrong.

Actually anything here is better than a winter in France.(unless you are terribly unlucky weather wise) Have fun!


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. We "did" the Yucatan and Cancun last visit so we will fly in and out of Mexico City. Are there buses to places near Queretaro or would we have to hire a car, and if so are the roads safe?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cufcgr66 said:


> Thanks. We "did" the Yucatan and Cancun last visit so we will fly in and out of Mexico City. Are there buses to places near Queretaro or would we have to hire a car, and if so are the roads safe?


There are frequent buses from Mexico City to Querétaro. Whether they go to places "near Queretaro" depends on what places you are thinking about, I suppose. Peña de Bernal, Guanajuato, San Miguel de Allende, San Luis Potosi, Real de Catorce are all readily accessible by bus. Plus there are local buses in Qro.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you have been here before you know about the traffic and yes the roads are pretty safe although we personally do not drive at night.
I think that if you want to explore the west coast in Jalisco and Nayarit you are better off with a car, you can also check out Colima and or Tequila on the way back.
I would not recomment the Michoacan or Guerrero Coast.

If you go to Oaxaca you can take a bus to Puebla, visit Puebla then a bus to Oaxaca and fly back. You do not need nor want a car in Oaxaca city and all the villages around are easily accesible by combis or cabs or bues. You can fly from Oaxaca to Puerto escondido and back if you want to check out th coast. The drive is beautiful but takes too much time if you are in the area for a week or so,
Oaxaca has many indigenous from different ethnic groups and lots of crafts that is done in the villages so it is fun to go looking for artisans in the surroundings It also has two main ruins and some small ones. Check Monte Alban and Mitla, the sierra is also beautiful and you can stay out in out of the way villages. A car is nice to do that but not a must as public transportation is available.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


cufcgr66 said:



Hi. We are planning a trip to visit our son in Queretaro next February but would like to see more of Mexico this time. Any suggestions, apart from The Yucatan and Mexico City? We're expecting to have to fly using Mexico City. One thing was a tour on the Copper Canyon train.

Click to expand...

_I suggest you fly into Oaxaca City to spend some time exploring the historic center with its magnificent colonial architecture and some surrounding towns and villages before heading in a rental car down to the Oaxaca Coast via Puerto Escondida or Puerto Angel and drive down the coast to Huatulco and on to the Isthmus of Tehuantepec and, if you are inclined to enjoy exploring rustic and somewhat isolated coastal áreas with many opportunities to visit primitive and (in my view) charming fishing villages and interesting coastal environments, on down the Chiapas Coast to Tapachula where you will find convenient flights back to Mexico City. You can refine your itinerary to suit your favorite activities.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello Hound dog they have two weeks including their visit to Queretaro . It is all nice but he drive to PE blows one day alone..


----------

